# Old projector collectibles



## Sandra Ramirez (Dec 12, 2020)

my parents bought a house In  Rural Utah that used to be a theater in the mid 40s and still have the projectors is there somewhere I can learn how to use them or learn more about them thanks!


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 12, 2020)

I do not know much about big projectors just 8mm and 16mm.

You might try this big screen forum.........

Big Screen Forums: Forums Index


----------

